# Post a pic of your mate



## Shannon (Mar 29, 2006)

We post lots of pics of ourselves. Let's try something new.
Post a pic of your girlfriend/fiance/wife/etc.

I'll start. Here's my future wife.







Tasty.


----------



## Steve (Mar 29, 2006)

Showoff.


----------



## Regor (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's mine...






... she just doesn't know it yet. [insert stalker emoticon here]


----------



## bostjan (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, she doesn't know it yet, but she *will* be mine....oh yes, she will be mine! 

damn it Regor! You beat me too it! Kind of scary how us Detroiters think alike?


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Mar 29, 2006)

old pic of my wife and I. back in 98, when we were living in sin - probably age 19. She pretty much still looks the same. I don't.


----------



## Scott (Mar 29, 2006)

Ain't she a beaut


----------



## spifychild (Mar 29, 2006)

Great Idea. I would totally post one if I knew how to. I am a little slow when it comes to these things.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 29, 2006)

Scott said:


> Ain't she a beaut



 Notice, it's a left-hand!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 29, 2006)

Here she is in an &quot;approved&quot; picture she's take herself:





And here she is playing the bass that has been the bane of my life to fix up through all my guitar gear. I think the bass is possibly worth about as much as the pot on the triaxis...She's also complaining about her picture being take . All good though 






I am well pleased, especially with the red hair


----------



## Donnie (Mar 29, 2006)

Scott said:


> Ain't she a beaut


----------



## Shannon (Mar 29, 2006)

James, you've got a beauty there. 



NightmareX said:


> Showoff.


Indeed. And here's another.


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2006)

<





she's more metal lol. lucky bastard!


----------



## Vegetta (Mar 29, 2006)

+1 for Rolling Rock


----------



## David (Mar 29, 2006)

Leon said:


> she's more metal lol. lucky bastard!


funny thing is, is that they look quite alike, haha.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 29, 2006)

David said:


> funny thing is, is that they look quite alike, haha.


She also has a nice resemblance to Selma Hayek. Again.....tasty.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 29, 2006)

Scott said:


> Ain't she a beaut



 

Hillarious.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Mar 29, 2006)

Vegetta said:


> +1 for Rolling Rock



+1111 for the rolling rock, smile, horns, & boobs combo



Shannon - Thanks! there's 2 more if you're interested (she's a triplet).


----------



## Shannon (Mar 29, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> +1111 for the rolling rock, smile, horns, & boobs combo
> 
> Shannon - Thanks! there's 2 more if you're interested (she's a triplet).


POST AWAY! EVERYONE POST, FOR THAT MATTER!


----------



## Shawn (Mar 29, 2006)

Scott said:


> Ain't she a beaut


----------



## Cancer (Mar 29, 2006)

Maybe not exactly in that order....


----------



## BCrowell (Mar 29, 2006)

The girls....


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 29, 2006)

psyphre said:


> Maybe not exactly in that order....



Whoa that looks like a 7 string from this angle. Is it?


----------



## Cancer (Mar 29, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Whoa that looks like a 7 string from this angle. Is it?




No, its a six  , I tried in vain to get her to convert to 7 (since she tunes down), I even sent her my old RG7 for like 6 months, but no dice....

She can smoke on a six though, pretty scary shit when the love of your life play guitar better than you do, talk about humbling, course then again she gets to play all day (she teaches), while I sit in front on a computer...LOL.

Speaking of which, here's her stuff, all her, save for the drums I think.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 29, 2006)

^ Pretty impressive!


----------



## Jason (Mar 29, 2006)

We have been together for 6+ years now  we get along great she is very good to me


----------



## Cancer (Mar 29, 2006)

Shannon said:


> ^ Pretty impressive!



Thanks...she should be releasing the new stuff soon, I'm thinking they'll prolly be a tour, and the only beat part is I have to return to a 6 string. But that's ok, cuz' we'll be together....


God, who poured sugar on this post
...MUST..PUT ON...SLAYER...NNNNOOOWW...


----------



## Shannon (Mar 29, 2006)

psyphre said:


> Thanks...she should be releasing the new stuff soon, I'm thinking they'll prolly be a tour, and the only beat part is I have to return to a 6 string. But that's ok, cuz' we'll be together....
> 
> 
> God, who poured sugar on this post
> ...MUST..PUT ON...SLAYER...NNNNOOOWW...


Well, you know I play in a band with my girl as well. I know exactly where you are coming from.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 29, 2006)

.jason. said:


> We have been together for 6+ years now  we get along great she is very good to me


Congrats to ya! It's hard to find a good woman....and damn, she's beautiful too!


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 30, 2006)

I would, but I don't have a pic on my computer at the moment that I'm...er...allowed to post here


----------



## Jason (Mar 30, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Congrats to ya! It's hard to find a good woman....and damn, she's beautiful too!



thanks man you seem to have a pretty amazing woman yourself.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 30, 2006)

Being single, my other half bears a strong resemblence to Scott's. 



7 Dying Trees said:


> Here she is in an "approved" picture she's take herself:


 
I've got to ask, does she have a sister?



7 Dying Trees said:


> I am well pleased, especially with the red hair


 
Red hair = good!


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 30, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Red hair = good!


Not if you're talking about my ex...


----------



## Jeff (Mar 30, 2006)

The wife, we've been together 7 years, married 4.


----------



## Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Being single, my other half bears a strong resemblence to Scott's.



We should set up a double date!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 30, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Being single, my other half bears a strong resemblence to Scott's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes she does, but that ones blonde or bleach blonde, i forget...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 30, 2006)

Scott said:


> We should set up a double date!


 
That's disturbing!



7 Dying Trees said:


> Yes she does, but that ones blonde or bleach blonde, i forget...


 
If she's good looking and single with a decent taste in music, I don't mind.


----------



## Papa Shank (Mar 30, 2006)

Mine is a work in progress.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 31, 2006)

Here's one I took when she was trying out for that silly modeling reality show:


----------



## Mark. A (Mar 31, 2006)

BCrowell said:


> The girls....



MILF 

Sorry, had to be said.

Umm, I don't have a girlfriend but I will post pics of me drunk soon


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 31, 2006)

This thread is making me depressed about my singleness...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 31, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> This thread is making me depressed about my singleness...


 
For fuck's sake, you're a student and it's Friday. Get your arse down the student bar tonight and find some lass to keep you bed warm for you tonight.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Mar 31, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Here's one I took when she was trying out for that silly modeling reality show:




umm.....


----------



## Drew (Mar 31, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> This thread is making me depressed about my singleness...



Dude, as the singlest fuckin' guy on this board (I think I'm over six years now... Motherfucker, seven this september), let me give you some expert advice - NEVER give in to depression. Sure, I hate seeing disgustingly happy couples too, but I've got too many friends in relationships they're not happy in for me to realize the grass always seems a lot greener than it is, you know? If the sexual frustration gets too much, go out and get laid. You clearly know your shit on guitar so I'm assuming you can play like a motherfucker - work up some solo acoustic peices or something and crash an open mic if you have to. Chicks dig guys who move their fingers really fast, after all. 

And, if worst comes to worst, remember something a buddy of mine in college once said to me that I've quoted ever since: 

"You know, it's good that I've transcended sexuality, because otherwise I'd be feeling very depressed right now." 

Now, chin up, stiff upper lip, and go out to that college singles bar and stand up for yourself, soldier. 

Scott beat me to the hand joke, so it seems I'm out... I can post up a pic of my guitar, lol, but that's about it.


----------



## Scott (Mar 31, 2006)

Drew said:


> Scott beat me to the hand joke, so it seems I'm out... I can post up a pic of my guitar, lol, but that's about it.




I beat you by a good while too. Where the fuck ya been? I have to say i'm a bit disappointed..


----------



## Drew (Mar 31, 2006)

Trying to find someone so I could post here. Where've YOU been?


----------



## Scott (Mar 31, 2006)

Many places I care not to speak of. My mate has been there too....Dark times  


Also just went on a coffee run.


----------



## Cancer (Mar 31, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Well, you know I play in a band with my girl as well. I know exactly where you are coming from.



Some people rag on the concept, but I thinik its the coolest thing in the world. We share the same commonality that defines our life, I feel very lucky. 

Not that its always been smooth (both of us are Cancers so, we tend to be in the same place at the same time....not good when the evil moods appear), and she lives 6 hours away, but yeah, I feel lucky.


----------



## BCrowell (Mar 31, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> MILF
> 
> Sorry, had to be said.



 Thanks man! ...but she's my all mine baby!


----------



## Donnie (Mar 31, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> This thread is making me depressed about my singleness...


Enjoy it while you can! 
Someday you'll find that special someone, and they'll suck all the life right the fuck out of you!


----------



## Shannon (Mar 31, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Enjoy it while you can!
> Someday you'll find that special someone, and they'll suck all the life right the fuck out of you!



...or in your case, buy you guitars.


----------



## bigsethmeister (Mar 31, 2006)

I vote we change this one to "Post Pics of Shannon's Mate"


----------



## Donnie (Mar 31, 2006)

Shannon said:


> ...or in your case, buy you guitars.


She has to try and keep me happy somehow.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 31, 2006)

bigsethmeister said:


> I vote we change this one to "Post Pics of Shannon's Mate"


...or you could always go HERE or HERE.


----------



## Donnie (Mar 31, 2006)

Or, you could just gaze longingly at the hot peice of meat:


----------



## noodles (Mar 31, 2006)

The future Metal Wife, who is definately a front row kind of gal:





I tried to prove that I was more metal than her:





But she disagreed:


----------



## Vince (Mar 31, 2006)

Noodles, no offense, but it's too bad she's not a lesbian, because she's got those freakishly long Arsenio Hall-type fingers


----------



## Allen Garrow (Mar 31, 2006)

Regor said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL,,, that's great,,however the thread was "post a picture of your mate",,not "post a picture you like for masturbate".  

~A


----------



## Jason (Mar 31, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> Noodles, no offense, but it's too bad she's not a lesbian, because she's got those freakishly long Arsenio Hall-type fingers



noodles loves those long fingers all the better to milk his prostate.


----------



## Steve (Mar 31, 2006)

.jason. said:


> noodles loves those long fingers all the better to milk his prostate.



Oh... no....


----------



## Donnie (Mar 31, 2006)

.jason. said:


> noodles loves those long fingers all the better to milk his prostate.


There's an image I could have done without. Thanks, man.


----------



## Regor (Mar 31, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> LOL,,, that's great,,however the thread was "post a picture of your mate",,not "post a picture you like for masturbate".
> 
> ~A



and I did...

*m*asturb*ate*

See?


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## noodles (Mar 31, 2006)

.jason. said:


> noodles loves those long fingers all the better to milk his prostate.



 DO NOT ENTER, EXIT ONLY!


----------



## Mark. A (Mar 31, 2006)

OMG HAHAHAHHA


----------



## Jason (Apr 1, 2006)

noodles said:


> DO NOT ENTER, EXIT ONLY!


----------



## Guitars Onfire (Apr 1, 2006)

Her..30..me 44.......


----------



## bostjan (Apr 1, 2006)

^ nice! My uncle has you beat, though.  (if you're going by age difference) Actually, my gramps had a 50 year old girlfriend in his eighties.  (gross?)


----------



## Shannon (Apr 1, 2006)

Guitars Onfire said:


> Her..30..me 44.......


 You just gotta get her a better shirt. 
Something like THIS.


----------



## Guitars Onfire (Apr 2, 2006)

yes I need to take her shopping!


----------



## Samer (Apr 2, 2006)

This is a pic of my wife and I at the beach (In CA) when she was 6 months pregnant, we were going to see my family in California. Had a kick ass time. 

<img src="http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2184&stc=1&d=1144001306">


----------



## Cancer (Apr 2, 2006)

Samer said:


> This is a pic of my wife and I at the beach (In CA) when she was 6 months pregnant, we were going to see my family in California. Had a kick ass time.
> 
> <img src="http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2184&stc=1&d=1144001306">



...and she has a Deeds of Flesh shirt...thats awesome


----------



## Samer (Apr 2, 2006)

psyphre said:


> ...and she has a Deeds of Flesh shirt...thats awesome



LOL, im trying to get here more into power and prog metal but she still likes death metal alot, i like it ok. But i prefer good singers


----------



## Shannon (Apr 2, 2006)

^ Now THAT's a proper shirt! \m/


----------



## bigsethmeister (Apr 3, 2006)

.jason. said:


> noodles loves those long fingers all the better to milk his prostate.



Aww jesus now i need therapy


----------



## Jesse (Apr 3, 2006)

I WAS going to find a hooker to take a picture with to make you all jealous... but I just passed wind and are afraid to move/encourage a waft.


----------



## noodles (Apr 3, 2006)

Jesse said:


> I WAS going to find a hooker to take a picture with to make you all jealous... but I just passed wind and are afraid to move/encourage a waft.








The guy on the right is available.


----------



## Steve (Apr 3, 2006)

Notice Shannon's Left hand... Closed in Horror.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 3, 2006)

noodles said:


> The guy on the right is available.



Haha! 
From left to right: Rosa, me & Randy (the other guitarist for End Theory).
Also, he's my best friend and roommate too. Donnie thinks Randy's quite the sexy beast. 
[action=Shannon]senses Noodles & NightmareX are jealous.[/action]


----------



## Drew (Apr 3, 2006)

Incidentally, Shannon, you bear a vague resemblance to some pictures of SRV I've seen... Bust out a cowboy hat and a beat up strat at the next End Theory show, ok?


----------



## Shannon (Apr 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Incidentally, Shannon, you bear a vague resemblance to some pictures of SRV I've seen... Bust out a cowboy hat and a beat up strat at the next End Theory show, ok?


Vague indeed. I don't have that fucked up grille he had.


----------



## Steve (Apr 3, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Haha!
> From left to right: Rosa, me & Randy (the other guitarist for End Theory).
> Also, he's my best friend and roommate too. Donnie thinks Randy's quite the sexy beast.
> [action=Shannon]senses Noodles & NightmareX are jealous.[/action]



Yeah, I'm a bit jealous and a bit touched.....  

"Ooh, I've been wandering round
But I still come back to you (still come back to you)
In rain or shine
You've stood by me guy
I'm happy at home (happy at home)
You're my best friend.."
- Freddie Mercury


----------



## Shannon (Apr 3, 2006)

Touched.


----------



## Drew (Apr 3, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Vague indeed. I don't have that fucked up grille he had.



He didn't look quite as fucked up when he wasn't grimacing while playing...  

...or maybe that was just the coke.  


[action=Drew]points out it could be worse, someone around here told me I looked like a retarded Matt Damon, and then Steve Buchemi's also on the mod staff, it seems.... [/action]


----------



## Jesse (Apr 4, 2006)

noodles said:


> The guy on the right is available.


----------



## XEN (Apr 4, 2006)

Here are the two best things to ever happen to me:


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 4, 2006)

Drew said:


> [action=Drew]points out it could be worse, someone around here told me I looked like a retarded Matt Damon, and then Steve Buchemi's also on the mod staff, it seems.... [/action]


*snort*


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 4, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> Notice Shannon's Left hand... Closed in Horror.


  

Genius I tell you!


----------



## nikt (Apr 4, 2006)

urklvt said:


> Here are the two best things to ever happen to me:



congratz. sweet child and beautiful wife


----------



## XEN (Apr 4, 2006)

nikt said:


> congratz. sweet child and beautiful wife


Thanks man!


----------



## gdbjr21 (Aug 10, 2006)

Jess Metting mom for the first time.


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2006)

My girlfriend Christine and I at the wedding shower she threw for a friend of hers. Fuck, I hate dressing up.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## lachrymose (Aug 11, 2006)

this is a cute thread.

but it makes me aware of how alone i am and always will be so i wish you all suffering and tragedy and death death death death and pain


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 11, 2006)

Single as a pringle. 

Got out of a bad relationship recently that will probably leave me 'playing the field' for a long time yet before I decide to get into another serious relationship.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 11, 2006)

Would do if I had any. Well, any I could post that is! I'll have to wait til after the weekend when she's back from Scotland.


----------



## Drew (Aug 11, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> Single as a pringle.
> 
> Got out of a bad relationship recently that will probably leave me 'playing the field' for a long time yet before I decide to get into another serious relationship.



Ditto here. However, that's stretched into about six years.  

The sex isn't as frequent as might be ideal, but at least the variety's there...


----------



## Mark. A (Aug 11, 2006)

Meh haven't had a gf in 18 months, I haven't been with a girl in 18 months...

Oh god


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 11, 2006)

All the girl's are very pretty.


----------



## avery (Aug 11, 2006)

Here are the two ladies in my life (and my father-in-law sneaking in the back)


----------



## b3n (Aug 11, 2006)

My baby almost putting on her nicest smile...






Let me just say that there is some awesome talent in this thread


----------



## ChrisRocksUSA (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Nats (Aug 11, 2006)

_.


----------

